

Show HN: Project Management Tool for Your Wedding Planning - Strathmore
https://ladymarry.com/#!/hn

======
katcollin
I like your approach. Thanks for making an expensive service open-source. I've
tried some similar apps on hn, but your "steps" and "timetable" look
promising.

One suggestion: I am planning the wedding with my fiance, so a multi-account
management is super helpful for us. We also share our status with family. But
it is just my case.

~~~
Strathmore
thanks a lot for sharing! And yes, we are on our way to develop the multi-
account features.

Please shoot me an email at ido@ladymarry.com if you would like to chat with
us how you would take advantage of the multi-account functionality. That
information will be valuable for our development.

------
sgzhaohang
It's interesting! So how can I adjust time of each task?

